# ICh brauche dringend Hilfe!



## Gigalau (27. Juni 2001)

Hallo

ich habe mir heute die "Hercules 3D Prophet 4000XT" gekauft.

ICh habe einen DC-rom-, ein DiskettenLaufwerk, eine Festplatte, eine Netzwerk- und eine Soundkarte. Ichjhabe eine AMD-Duron 700 MHz CPU.

Wenn ich jetzt die Grafikkarte hineinstecke, und hochfahre, dreht sich der Lüfter nicht.

Ich habe extra ein neues Netzweil (300 Watt) gekauft, weil ich dsachte das dies der Fehler wäre.

Weiß jemand, woran das leigt, oider wie man den Lüftert zum Drehen kriegt?

Ich wäre ewcuh sehr dankbar!!!!!
Vielen Dank---Gigalau


PS: Die Grafikkarte vorher war an der Stelle, wo der Lüftzer seinen Saft bekommt, verschmort. Kann das der Grund sein, also dass im AGP-Port die Kontakte verschmutzt?sind?


----------



## Rene (27. Juni 2001)

> PS: Die Grafikkarte vorher war an der Stelle, wo der Lüftzer seinen Saft bekommt, verschmort. Kann das der Grund sein, also dass im AGP-Port die Kontakte verschmutzt?sind?



Kannst du das bitte noch mal ein wenig verständlich erklären. Falls ich das richtig verstanden habe, gibt es eine Fragen:

Sind die Kontakte am AGP verschmutzt oder verschmort und wie kommt das?

(Und woher weisst du welche Pin's den Saft für den Lüfter geben?)

René


----------

